# 3 trees in Burlington, WI



## John Paul Sanborn (May 17, 2007)

Paul, 

Ian sent me a package with 3 trees that Dyer Intermediate had a contest to measure. 

I'm getting a bit busy now and would need to put it off for quite a while, these seem to be in your back yard, so to speak.

There is a red- 225 pts, white(?)- 172 pts, bur - 248pts (guess bills trumps that )

They are on white oak, Lynn, and Ketterhagen. If you can get to these in reasonable amout of time, please email me for the confidential info.


----------



## Paul J. (May 17, 2007)

*Burlington trees*

Sure, depending upon the weather and accessibility, I could probably get to them after work in the next couple of weeks or else on a weekend in early June...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 18, 2007)

Email me your snail-mail address, and I'll forward the paperwork.


----------



## ibrown (May 21, 2007)

John,
I completely forgot that Paul was over there. Sorry for that oversite. I don't think any of those trees will be taking over any top slots, but because it was a program for the students I wanted to get some verified measurements to report back to them. That way I can tell them where they officially stand in the state records. I thought they would appreciate that and maybe we can start to cultivate some future foresters.
Ian


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 21, 2007)

ibrown said:


> John,
> I completely forgot that Paul was over there. Sorry for that oversite.



No problem Ian, one of the many reasons I thought using the board would be good.




> I don't think any of those trees will be taking over any top slots, but because it was a program for the students I wanted to get some verified measurements to report back to them. That way I can tell them where they officially stand in the state records. I thought they would appreciate that and maybe we can start to cultivate some future foresters.
> Ian



My feelings too, znd my assumtion as to your thoughts. Abything to get the kids interested in the trees.


----------



## Paul J. (Oct 4, 2007)

*delays*

I apologize for not getting to these sooner. From late May until now, my free time was completely consumed by business and family. I'm still pretty busy but should be getting back in the loop soon to wrap up the measurements on my local Burlington trees. I see that no other new postings occurred over the summer, so I suppose others were in the same situation.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Paul.

Yeah, been kinda busy, I just cannot find the time to run up to King and North to get the gear.

BTW did you get my email on the 2 other trees in your area that Ian sent me?


----------

